# Wie kann ich einzelne PDF-Seiten speichern?



## typometer (13. Februar 2003)

Ich habe eine 200seitige Broschüre als komplette PDF-Datei und möchte einzelne Seiten daraus abspeichern,wer hat Erfahrung damit, weiß wie es geht und welches Programm brauche ich dafür?

Typometer


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Februar 2003)

Hi typometer

z.B. Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, CorelDraw, ...... usw.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## fluessig (25. Februar 2003)

in der ct 4/2003 empfehlen sie den Jaws PDF Editor für sowas. Ist von Global Graphics - war auf der Heft CD mit drauf - wirst aber bestimmt auch schnell ergooglen.


----------

